# Traynor YGM-3 & YGM-4



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Recently picked a YGM-3 head conversion... Dates to 1970.


















Tried a number of speakers and it seems to like the Celestion G12H-30 the best as it breaks up early and is full but not too bassy. Also likes the Creamback G12M-65 which is a bit more honky but again great sounding with this amp.
Various overdrives are being tested with it as well...Rat, TS9, Boost all sound good.
Of all things, the amp is seriously killer with a Boss Metal Zone, providing a truly great power amp base for killer metal tones, with all kinds of bass and treble control to hone in on the often misunderstood pedal's capabilities.
The highlights are the cleans which are awesome, the reverb and tremolo are fantastic, and with pedals, you get all the blues and rock (metal too) you might want.
Different from most EL84 amps I've had.

Liked the amp enough to pick up another for no "justifiable" reason... 1973 YGM-4 with the 4x8".
Came with the original Sylvania 12AX7s and Mesa EL84s.
Again the cleans are great, the overdrive is still being tweaked but sounds good up to 7.
Sounds better when paired with another 12" cab for shared duty.
Ordered some 8" speakers to replace the Marslands which flub out at higher overdriven volume, as an experiment, TBD.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Let us know what you ordered for the 8`s...


----------



## Hell Hound (Oct 31, 2015)

I recently picked up a YGM 4 and love it. I had it modded with a MV and it's awesome. The stock speakers can be sweet clean/ raw and ragged dirty, in a good way but I do believe a speaker upgrade will help it hold together just a bit better.

Let us know what 8's you put in it.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Let us know what you ordered for the 8`s...


I didn't go crazy... just received 4 Peavey Blue Marvels I found on Ebay for $26US/ea shipped...
Should be a no frills, serviceable improvement and hold up at full volume.
I'll try to post a before and after vid.

Not too worried as it should be an improvement to the Marslands.
I also have cabs with a variety of speakers to run it through (and the YGM-3)...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

This is an interesting link comparing the BM 12" vs a V30.




If it's any type of useful baseline, I'll be fine with the 8" BMs.-


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

xbolt said:


> I didn't go crazy... just received 4 Peavey Blue Marvels I found on Ebay for $26US/ea shipped...
> Should be a no frills, serviceable improvement and hold up at full volume.
> I'll try to post a before and after vid.
> 
> ...


Have you considered using only two speakers in the YGM4 for a "de-tuned" cabinet. Any two speakers and any two holes left open. It is supposed give better frequency response with no loss of volume.

I also have a YGM3 and a YGM4. Neither is being used at this time, but I am curious about any speaker swaps in the StudioMate. My GuitarMate has a Weber 12A125. Good enough, no upgrade required.

I am also considering an open back on the GM and an open back with 15" on the SM. Just speculating...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm, thanks.
I may try that before removing all 4 of the old Marslands as a comparison.
May also try it with the new speakers as well...
TBD


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Have you opened up the chassis yet? Do you know if any mods have been done to them?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll post some pics, but no I haven't yet.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you running the YGM-4 with single cols or a HB? I play alot of Fender, so was concerned that the 4x8 would be too bright, not bassy enough.

I too have a YGM-3, with the Marsland. But I have a greenback Celestion somewhere I'll drop in it someday, as well as I want to open the back up too.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Finally got to it...
They actually sound great and are night and day from the original Marslands, which were ok, but boomy and lacked full range at mid/high volumes... From what I can tell the cones/paper were not great.
For the money, it was well worth it...The amp shines and it's potential is quite apparent now!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Gene Machine said:


> Are you running the YGM-4 with single cols or a HB? I play alot of Fender, so was concerned that the 4x8 would be too bright, not bassy enough.
> 
> I too have a YGM-3, with the Marsland. But I have a greenback Celestion somewhere I'll drop in it someday, as well as I want to open the back up too.


I've been playing this old Signature which has both HBs and push/pull post for SC... The amp really sounds great clean with single coils!
I haven't been able to push the amp today with HBs but will be testing that soon.








The reverb and tremolo sounded good before, now they sound amazing!
It will likely respond much better to pedal now as well...Those Marslands were really limiting the amps potential.
I


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

So you didn't try just two speakers with two empty holes? It would nice to know if all four are necessary (or even desirable according to de-tuned theory). 

No doubt an improvement anyway! Those Marslands are brutal IMO. Congrats!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> So you didn't try just two speakers with two empty holes? It would nice to know if all four are necessary (or even desirable according to de-tuned theory).
> 
> No doubt an improvement anyway! Those Marslands are brutal IMO. Congrats!


I believe the amp is expecting 8ohms. I bought 8 ohms speakers, so two would give 4 or 16... 
I would have needed 16ohm speakers for a pair to work long term.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@xbolt you're right. You would have to commit to two 16ohm in parallel or two 4ohm in series in order to try it.


----------

